# Keychain attachments



## dscott (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.centuryfitness.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10051&storeId=10051&categoryId=13663&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=13661&crumb=13501-13524

What are you're opinions on these types of weapons for self defense. They are illegal in some states (including mine) but is it worth carrying around for the risk of getting caught with it. I, myself, don't carry one but have friends that have them (not the pointed ones though).

Also what are the laws in other countries when it comes to these types of weapons? I have a friend that is travelling overseas for a few months and would like to be able to carry something that would be considered a dangerous weapon (knife, baton, etc.).


----------



## bignick (Jun 6, 2005)

I just carry a mini-maglite for this type of weapon, completely legal and is actually useful to have around...


----------



## Crom (Jun 6, 2005)

If he comes to the UK he can't carry anything like that, or for that matter anything else. A mini-mag lites the most dangerous thing your allowed.


Still be interested to kow if anyone carries this kinda thing, ever had to use one and more importantly did it work?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

I find them a pain to fit in my pocket. The flashlight is definitely useful--I have a mini-flashlight now (but not a maglight). A maglight does have many uses though!


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2005)

Definately some effective tools.  IMO, the one thats lower right seems like it might draw less attention than some of the others.

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2005)

Airports won't let me take mine (spiked kubaton) with me, even if I am just dropping my husband off. I have to leave mine behind and pick it up later or they will revoke it.

 <<shrug>> Go figure,they won't let me keep a nailclipper on the flights, but I can get on with a small flashlight. I suggest you go with a mini flashlight instead. One will do just as well as a kubaton and can serve as a light when needed.

  - Ceicei


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 7, 2005)

Who needs them.  They mark themselves as weapons.  A bar of soap in one pocket and a change of socks in the other is weapon enough.  Seperate, they are legal in every country on the planet, together they are a mighty weapon.


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2005)

I've carried a Kubaton for years until the airports started getting stupid about it and that was way before 911..Now it's the ProTek key,alot of similar applications and it looks like a locker key..No hassles as of yet..


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 7, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Who needs them.  They mark themselves as weapons.  A bar of soap in one pocket and a change of socks in the other is weapon enough.  Seperate, they are legal in every country on the planet, together they are a mighty weapon.




A "mighty weapon?"   A tad hyperbolic there, don't you think?


Keychains, palmsticks and the like can be effective.  One downside for the keychain attachments is that the weight of them will wreck your ignition on your car.  Other than that, the can be quite useful.





Regards,



Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 7, 2005)

I carry a kubaton and I love it!  _I never lose my keys anymore  !  _Hopefully I never need it for self defense, but I like having it just in case.  :whip:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 7, 2005)

Yea...here in the UK,the only "weapon" you can legally carry is bad breath!
 And that will be banned soon enough.

 you could try this on for size.....

www.real-self-defense.com

 Check for the umbrellas.

 They are based in virginia,I believe.
 A bit pricey,but think of the benefits on the long term.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 7, 2005)

My wife's car keys have a leather strap on them for holding them around your wrist.  Of course, whenever I have her keys I can't stop myself from taking a few practice swings.


----------



## striker (Jun 7, 2005)

We train a little bit with Kubotans over here in Australia,Great for applying more force to joint locks,Very useful but highly illegal!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 7, 2005)

*Has a vision of a person being mugged, saying "hold on, I know I got them" and humbling around in there pockets/purse/bag looking for their keys..."


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 7, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> *Has a vision of a person being mugged, saying "hold on, I know I got them" and humbling around in there pockets/purse/bag looking for their keys..."


Ha ha ha ha ha obviously you don't carry one of these, they don't fit easily in a pocket!


----------



## Zoran (Jun 7, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> My wife's car keys have a leather strap on them for holding them around your wrist. Of course, whenever I have her keys I can't stop myself from taking a few practice swings.


 I've carried a key chain designed by a local Kung Fu stylist for over 12 years now. It's pretty cool as it basically has a 2 foot chain attached to it. The chain is inside a pouch and not seen until you swing it and it expands. 

 Became very popular at the time with the small circle of martial artists in our area. He never really marketed it so it never became available to the general public. I'm actually working with him now to try to revive it as I plan to open a shopping site and I want to sell it to the public.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 7, 2005)

Zoran said:
			
		

> I've carried a key chain designed by a local Kung Fu stylist for over 12 years now. It's pretty cool as it basically has a 2 foot chain attached to it. The chain is inside a pouch and not seen until you swing it and it expands.
> 
> Became very popular at the time with the small circle of martial artists in our area. He never really marketed it so it never became available to the general public. I'm actually working with him now to try to revive it as I plan to open a shopping site and I want to sell it to the public.


 So this is simply a two foot chain, one end holding keys and the other end holding a small pouch? I assume the hand holds the pouch when using this in defense. Do you have a picture of this for us to view? Thank you. 

  - Ceicei


----------



## Zoran (Jun 8, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So this is simply a two foot chain, one end holding keys and the other end holding a small pouch? I assume the hand holds the pouch when using this in defense. Do you have a picture of this for us to view? Thank you.
> 
> - Ceicei


 I just took a quick pic of the one I've had for 12 years. I'll have better pics once I get the new ones.


----------



## silatman (Jun 8, 2005)

I carry one in my work vehicle. It has the keys that open gates and sheds. I figure that if someone is breaking in or inside its already in my hand. This way its in the glovebox and not hanging out of my ignition.
My instructor showed me a pressure point inside the knee on the thigh, bruised me for a week, very effective!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 8, 2005)

When it comes to these types of weapons, I prefer the Travel-Wrench designed by Kelly Worden.  I feel that it's more versatile than a regular kubaton although I carry one of those on occasion.  Then there's always the Stinger from James Keating (think plastic push-dagger...nasty).

Like some of you have said, you can't go wrong with a flashlight.  If you have to be really covert, the big "super-sharpie" markers work well also.


----------



## bignick (Jun 8, 2005)

Zoran said:
			
		

> I just took a quick pic of the one I've had for 12 years. I'll have better pics once I get the new ones.


 Very interesting...I'd most likely buy one if they weren't too expensive...


----------



## OULobo (Jun 8, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> When it comes to these types of weapons, I prefer the Travel-Wrench designed by Kelly Worden.  I feel that it's more versatile than a regular kubaton although I carry one of those on occasion.  Then there's always the Stinger from James Keating (think plastic push-dagger...nasty).
> 
> Like some of you have said, you can't go wrong with a flashlight.  If you have to be really covert, the big "super-sharpie" markers work well also.



I love Keating's Stinger. I have a few and they are great. They don't necessarily look like a weapon, but they are really effective. Plus now you can get them with the built in flashlight to legitimitize them even more. They are small enough to fit in pocket and a friend of mine even got one on a plane by explaining that is was a pressure point massage tool for his physical therapy business. 

I also like using carbiners on my keys, they are small enough and can be used as a swing handle and as a fistload, not to mention they don't need any explanation about legitimacy. 

All the rest of the stuff I have seen, mostly kubutons and spiked versons, beg for trouble if you are arrested or stopped by security. They mark you as a possible threat and sometimes instantly put a bias on peoples opinions of you.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

striker said:
			
		

> We train a little bit with Kubotans over here in Australia,Great for applying more force to joint locks,Very useful but highly illegal!!


Highly illegal? Are you serious?

I carry a "sharpie" pen (black felt marker). If you hold it close, you can have nearly the effectiveness of the ones that LOOK like weapons.

I seriously can't believe how disarmed some governments want their civilians to be!


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 9, 2005)

I can definately see advantages to something such as the travel wrench thingy, but I have hands like shovels, so maybe they should sell different sizes...


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 9, 2005)

Thinking about it though, I think the best legal to carry anywhere weapon is my size 13 safety boots... (altough they sometimes set off metal detectors)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 9, 2005)

For self-defense it's wise to learn how to make ANYTHING into a weapon. A pen can be useful as a stabbing instrument and a mini kubaton for example and hopefully they're not illegal... yet. _Anything_ within reach and applied to a pressure point would be sufficent. Just enough to get away from the guy or to detract him while other methods of inflicting pain can be used.


----------



## Adept (Jun 10, 2005)

Whenever this topic comes up, I'm reminded of the scene in _The Bourne Identity_ where Matt Damon uses a pen to great effect on his opponent. A good example of an improvised weapon.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 14, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I can definately see advantages to something such as the travel wrench thingy, but I have hands like shovels, so maybe they should sell different sizes...


They do (even if they don't list both on the site).


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 24, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> They do (even if they don't list both on the site).


 Thanks for that, may be taking a closer look at that now


----------



## still learning (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello, There was a another thing I remember seeing but not sure who makes them?  

 It was a giant Key (not sure metal or plastic) to act as a part of the key chain. Design to be use like a Kubaton. Legal to carry.   

 Maybe someone knows who and where to get them?  Looks neat and makes a great weapon!  Please us know where to order and cost too?  ............Aloha


----------



## Drac (Jun 25, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, There was a another thing I remember seeing but not sure who makes them?
> 
> It was a giant Key (not sure metal or plastic) to act as a part of the key chain. Design to be use like a Kubaton. Legal to carry.
> 
> Maybe someone knows who and where to get them? Looks neat and makes a great weapon! Please us know where to order and cost too? ............Aloha


It's called the Pro-Tek Key and it's made of metal and it does look like a big locker key..Do a Google search for Pro-Tek and you'll find all the information, sorry I'm at work and don't have it on me..There is a complete DVD program that can be purchased with it..Master Materkowsi and Master Parr of Colorado were the brain children behind it..


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 4, 2005)

dscott said:
			
		

> http://www.centuryfitness.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10051&storeId=10051&categoryId=13663&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=13661&crumb=13501-13524
> 
> What are you're opinions on these types of weapons for self defense. They are illegal in some states (including mine) but is it worth carrying around for the risk of getting caught with it. I, myself, don't carry one but have friends that have them (not the pointed ones though).
> 
> Also what are the laws in other countries when it comes to these types of weapons? I have a friend that is travelling overseas for a few months and would like to be able to carry something that would be considered a dangerous weapon (knife, baton, etc.).


Cool stuff, although your going to go to jail if you use it, or there better be alot of witnesses in your defence.


----------

